# FoxPro Sounds



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

So I got a fury a few weeks ago. It had a bunch of sounds on it.... I took all the sounds off so I can start fresh. Here is my problem. I want to be able to listen to the sound before I select it to put on the call. Is there a way to listen to the sound on the computer?


----------



## Sedorusc (Jan 11, 2013)

I think on foxpros website you can preview some of the sounds. Unfortunately you have to listen to some guy talking the whole time so you can't steal them.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I thought FoxPro had a program you could download to load, unload and edit sounds??????????


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I thought so too !


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

I do a search online using the key words Free Predator Sounds. You will find lots of websites that have sound clips to save to a folder on your desktop. I named my folder Free Sounds. After you have sounds in your folder you can download them to your call using the FoxPro utility. You will need a stereo patch cord to run between your remote and your call. I have a Spitfire and change sounds all the time on mine. Not sure how different loading to a fury is, but probably similar.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Rick the only way you can listen to the sounds on your computer is to record them from your fury to a software like audacity and then play it through that software. Just plug a cable in the ext speaker and then in the microphone of your computer. I am in the process of doing this to over 200 sounds and it takes awhile. But when a sound is in audacity you can play it on any mp3 player or e-caller. I did this on a few for a test and sent them to "bginvestor" he said they worked on his Primos e-caller then


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks fellas. Wish I new this before I took the sounds off the call. LMAO.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Do you have the Foxpro programming tool? It is downloadable on the web-site. I'll assume you did, and it prompted you to back-up your sounds before you did anything. Those sounds that you backed up are in the Foxpro file. You will have to do a little searching, but they are there. The file is labeled "back-up". You can't listen to them in the program. The only way is on the Foxpro or recorded from the pro as stated above. They are in FXP format and unreadable by anything but the unit.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Yupp I have the utility. Also backed them up. I know where the files are located. I just wanted to be able to listen to the sounds, while selecting the sounds to put on the caller. I don't want 150 sounds muddying the thing up. Granted it is nice to have them all..... I just don't want them all on the caller at once.... It's kinda heavy.....


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

"It's kinda heavy".................you're killin me.. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

You gotta remember. I am new to the e call. It is a lot of extra weight on the long walks, when you are not use to it. lol

In all seriousness having that many sounds on the call was just confusing. I am going to put my own recordings on there. I am struggling to get good recordings though. Every room in my house has an echo.....


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Use the above mentioned Audacity Recording Program to clean them up. I do a lot of work with the program and once you get the hang of it, there's a lot you can do to make your own sounds better for the electronic.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks. I have been using Goldwav. I will give audacity a shot.


----------

